# PLEASE pray....



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

my cousin was in an accident at our high school and had to be aircared. She has brain/head injuries. Thank you in advance.-Sara


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Prayers are on the way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no............I am so sorry and I will pray for her to get better real soon.............. ray: ray:

Please dear lord ...............help this girl so she will have a full recovery.......Amen ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you. She is 17 and was deaf in one ear because of the accident, cracked her skull in 2 areas, her brain was bleeding in 2 areas.... They asked me to come see her but I sob't know if I can do it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you are welcome...............I know it is hard,,,,,,,,,,,but you really should go see her, it will help in her recovery..............She needs to know you love her............... ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I know and i really want to but I'm afraid to embarras her or feel like I'm intruding...I love her to death though..


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

ray:.  feeling for your family. . . .


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thank you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers sent for your family and for your cousins recovery.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: I will pray for her. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

do not feel that way....sweety............you need to hold your head up high and be strong for your cousin,,she needs you and I feel she would be there for you if it was the other way around..........don't be afraid......pray..............ask the lord to give you strength..............It will be OK...... ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara you wont be intruding! You wont fall apart. Go be with her. Love on her. If nothing else just hold her hand. Prayers & hugs.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thank you for your support and all the ray:
Toth- I'm going to try to go over tom. after school. I might have her little sisters stay at my house so they can get away for awile.This is very hard for both of them.
Nancy d- I'll do my best not to fall apart she is an amazing person and I know that she would come see me...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my Sarah, I am so sorry - :hug: I hope that everything works out and he is ok.

My ray: are with you and your family.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She got her hearing back!!!!!! :stars: :stars: I know it's something minor but every little thing counts!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Lord!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I am sorry for your cousin and glad she has her hearing back!!

It seems everytime we all pray on here, something good happens back


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Toth- I'm going to try to go over tom. after school. I might have her little sisters stay at my house so they can get away for awile.This is very hard for both of them


 good for you sweety........ :thumbup: ........good luck and I am praying for everyone.......... ray:



> She got her hearing back!!!!!


 that is wonderful news..................... :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:

See the prayers are already working~! :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It seems everytime we all pray on here, something good happens back


PiccoloGoat.....you are so right......................... ray: :grouphug:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

prayers from NY


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you all very much. She had around 50 visitors today! I know that your prayers will help her to get better. I think she has to go see a special surgeon for something later but it depends on how she heals. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I totally missed this thread! I will be praying for a full recovery. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sara, I will be praying for her and you and of course the whole family.
I agree, you need to be there at the hospital with her for her sake and yours. It will help you feel better if you see her no matter how bad she might be.
It sounds like she is already on the way to recovery, with getting her hearing back. Remember baby steps with something like this.
:grouphug: Take this hug and know that we are all here for you.

Lord, I pray that you will be with the Dr, that are taking care of this young lady, lord I pray that you will give those Dr, the knowledge to take care of her and set her for a full recovery. Lord I pray that you will comfort the rest of of the family and friends, please just let them know we are all praying for them, and that you are there and taking care of the situation.
AMEN


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Prayers coming from here too! I hope she makes a full recovery! Put your faith in the Lord,everything will be OK!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry I missed this, prayers to your cousin and family. Please go see her if you can, but your assistance with her sisters is crucial. Any assistance you can give a family going through a traumatic accident is so appreciated by those trying to spend most of their time in the hospital. When parents are at the hospital 24-7, even going over to do mundane things helps them out, pick up the mail and newspaper, take out the trash, feed and water pets. When a friend went through the same type accident, I went over and kept the house and yard under control. Later someone told me that when the mother went home and found the house freshly dusted, yard mowed, and pets clean and groomed she cryed for an hour! :grouphug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She is home but still bleeding and won't/can't eat. They don't know whats going to happen. All we can do is pray. I'm trying to get to her house tonight but I might not get to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> She is home but still bleeding and won't/can't eat.


 wow ....If she is still bleeding and not eating...........they shouldn't of released her yet................I do not understand? :worried:

I am still praying for her....... ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> > She is home but still bleeding and won't/can't eat.
> 
> 
> wow ....If she is still bleeding and not eating...........they shouldn't of released her yet................I do not understand? :worried:
> ...


 Sorry, it is called INSURANCE companies.

She will be fine or they would not of released her even if the insurance companies tell them to. Just keep praying for a full recovery.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We didn't think they should have released her either but there is nothing we can do. They might take her to the hospitol again if she doesn't start eating.It's been nearly 2 days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It did seem odd to me, but hopefully things will change for the better soon,,you are right ,she does need to eat......soon .....how is the bleeding? ray:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Prayers for your cousin, you and those around her supporting her. Much strength to you all.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks again to everyone. I really have know new news except that her youngest sister is po'ed at me and I don't know why? Toth-Her brain is bleeding in 2 areas.


----------

